# The is a problem with your device



## elsylvano (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré l'erreur suivante lors de la réinitialisation de son iPad ?

J'ai téléphoné à l'assistance d'Apple, ils ne savent pas ce que c'est...idem dans un store car c'est la première fois qu'ils voyaient ce message d'erreur...


Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul vu le nombre de commentaires sur le forum d'Apple


----------

